# Zombie Kid Likes Turtles



## malice_in_wonderland (Oct 8, 2008)

YouTube - Zombie Kid Likes Turtles

it cracks me up!!


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

I saw this about a month ago, priceless!!


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Who DOESN'T like turtles, is the real question to be asked!! What an awesome line, I'm going to use that the next time I'm asked a question at work... what the heck did he think she said??


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

What the heck?? I think he was just trying to say something random and unintelligible, like a brain-dead zombie would... epic FAIL.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

He ment to say"EVIL TURLES". Zombies onlyh like "EVIL TURTLES"


----------



## bdf385 (Sep 21, 2009)

wow that was funny


----------



## brombones (Sep 16, 2009)

Haha. I like turtles. That should surely catch on...


----------



## _Katie_Lee_ (Sep 7, 2009)

My friend showed me this video awhile ago, and it never gets old. It just gets funnier every time!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

lol...out of the mouths of babes!


----------

